# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  ##POSSIBLE TRIGGERS## How can they do that?

## Miss Molly

Ive been on 75mg Dosulepin and go online to order it on the doctors surgery site. Been on to order but the little box to tick isnt next to the medication so had to send a message. It did say my doctor needs to review it.
Also noticed the last time I ordered it and that was in September!!!
So I must have gone through October without any 😳.
Thing is - my doctor rang me other week as I was feeling suicidal - she must have rang from home as didnt say anything about my meds.
Doctor appointments are from 1st December😢😢 and are few and at least 2 weeks away.
Ive been feeling very irritable, down and wanting to end my life. And now Ive ran out of Dosulepin Im starting to get stressed because DWP if my meds change. I know I would rather die than go through another form from them.😢
I dont know what to do?

----------


## Jaquaia

Ring them and tell them you're out of medication and it needs reviewing so can't order it online. That's what my mum does and her doctors are great at just giving her them and she's on controlled drugs.

----------


## Stella180

Why would you get another form because of a med change? I’ve had meds changes and not notified them. The condition is the same just a different treatment. Call the surgery and get an emergency appointment. If you’ve been off your meds that long it’s no wonder you’re struggling.

----------

Paula (17-11-20),Suzi (17-11-20)

----------


## Miss Molly

Thanks for your reply. X




> Ring them and tell them you're out of medication and it needs reviewing so can't order it online. That's what my mum does and her doctors are great at just giving her them and she's on controlled drugs.


Thanks Jaquaia

----------


## Mira

Since i am not from the UK there is not much I can say on the practical side of your situation. I do want to say that I hope it gets sorted.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Couldnt agree more with Jaq and Stella. Theres no need to panic, just call them tomorrow and itll get sorted  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Did you not notice that you haven't been taking them? Just stopping them as you have for the length of time you have could very definitely be what's causing you to feel suicidal. Please call them urgently in the morning...

If you are feeling like you might harm yourself or take your own life please call 111 or 999 in an emergency or make use of helplines such as the Samaritans or the free text line Shout.

----------


## Flo

Hi Molly....it's definitely running out of Dosulepin that's causing the 'crash' that you're experiencing. I've been on Dosulepin for over 25 years now and even a few days without them can cause mayhem. They're an old Tricyclic drug that have been around for years. I would definitely ring your surgery and DEMAND that you have them. But when you get them, whatever you do don't make up for lost time and take a bigger dose(unless the Dr. says so). Get onto the surgery a.s.a.p.!

----------

